# Patchbay Mystery



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a surplus Audio Accessories 2x24 patchbay. The top row is labeled "Normal Patch Thirteen Outputs"; The bottom row label is "Line B Input", and both have numbers 1-24 across. There are 6 Db-25 connectors on the back for the 48 channels.

Here is the question: I get a normalled connection from the top row to bottom through the Db-25 snakes. However, plugging jacks into the front has no effect on signal flow, and I do not get a signal out of the jacks on front.

What's going on here?

Answer: I screwed my head on straight and did some fuller testing. The patchbay is wired upside-down and backward compared with at least two of my snakes. The channel numbers are inverted and the tip and ring are flipped.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you got it figured out. It would be difficult for anyone to help without a wiring diagram.


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

It's amazing how something so simple can baffle me; until I look at the big picture.

I have the lid off and it's very simple; hard wired normalling and simple TRS jacks, no make-on-break contacts or anything.

All this will make the installation a lot easier, now that I begin to understand the thing and how to use it ;-) I have to figure out the balance of normalling vs. number of channels needed. I also have a 52 channel APA patchboard that uses a special punch-down tool on the back; it's also wired normal, but I can remove those wires on both of them as needed. I got power and signal distro; next will be the X-Desk for mixing it. That translates into maybe 50 or so in/out lines on Db-25's; not big, but big enough. I have 4x1 and a 12x2 mixers for instruments.

I'll wing it as I go; this is all from scratch. First to set up is basic signal connection and at least 2-buss recording.

Some context.


----------

